# merry christmas



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Hope you and all your families have a great holiday, been getting busy around here thats for sure with 3 young kids getting super excited








my youngest was so excited to see santa until we walked behind the sled and he decided he no longer wanted anything to do with him lol. Im glad no tears though I think this is our 1st christmas without one of the boys in tears for santa pics. They sure arent happy and wouldnt smile but hey I got the pic lmao


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

LMAO Kira is the only one who looks happy to see Santa. Cute pics girl! Bah..... Merry Xmas.... LMAO You know what a scrooge I am


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

bah hum bug lmao , ya she was the only one happy . the boys were thrilled until it was actually there turn lol


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

LOL @ scroogemamanatl.

You have a beautiful family Angel. Merry Xmas


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

you have a big family! thanks for sharing the pics with us. merry xmas!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww Angel what gorgeous kids and greapics, I am lovin the antlers n the dogs and the youngest boy reminds me of a pic with my middle sister when I was like 5, lmaoooo these are awesome girl, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome pics..merry xmas


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome pics...I love your reindeers!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Beautiful pix Angel!! Thank you so much for sharing! Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------

